# Word 2003 tries to install every time i open



## speedcrazy1532 (Jan 4, 2008)

I've had this problem off and on for the past 3 years. i need to remedy it completely. Everytime I try to open any program in office 2003, it asks me to re-install the whole thing. When i enter in my product code, it says it's invalid. I know it's right. When i cancel out of the installer, it closes the program and thats that. Someone told me a long time ago about a file not being where it should be etc? Please help. I'm running microsoft Xp, the service pack number i have no idea how to find.

Thanks!


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

you need to contact microsoft if the product code you are using is invalid.


----------



## speedcrazy1532 (Jan 4, 2008)

Is it case sensitive? Anyway, even when the code worked it still did this.


----------

